# Nutritional Response Testing - Your Experiences Please!



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to hear from other people who are familiar with this. My mom's chiropractor offers it and she is doing a nutritional healing program through their office. She is very happy with it and feels like it is really working for her. I have an initial appointment for myself and DS tomorrow, but DH is extremely skeptical and says I'm wasting our money. I don't necessarily want to do their whole program, but I keep feeling like I really want the testing done for some reason.

First, anyone who had the testing done, please share your experiences. If there are any chiropractors/nutritionists/others here who offer this testing, could you share some of your knowledge?

Second, if you have any advice on how to convince my husband that it isn't quackery or any articles or websites I could have him read, could you please share?

Thanks!


----------



## fitwilsons (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi, I can understand the skepticism. I was there back before I saw the results. My husband is actually a practitioner and so I've seen things from both sides, my own personal experience and the experience many others have had. One of his treatments involves applying a special mud concoction to specific areas of the body. I was a HUGE skeptic of this in particular until I was the one who was the patient and had my pain go from an 8 or so to a 0 in one treatment! I became a believer pretty fast.









All this to say, anything we don't understand we tend to discount or be skeptical of... that is until either we understand it, or experience it. I think experience carries more weight. I don't have to understand the mud to really love it's effects.









Below is an article explaining NRT. I've only skimmed it, but it looks pretty good (I ran across it while looking for something else). I think NRT is like a remote control. A person who has never seen one might mistakenly think that a spirit or some other magical thing is making the little black box turn the TV on. However when you begin to understand the technology behind it, it becomes a simple tool that you use without another thought about it. There are so many things we take for granted and have not a clue as to how they work (I haven't the foggiest as to how my TV put's moving pictures on it's screen).

http://www.drrobertjeffrey.com/Jan%2...%20(D)/NRT.htm

Also, I've had a lot of health concerns cleared simply and without invasive procedures. My kids as well. Also I've seen some dramatic results come out of my husband's practice. People that couldn't get the help they needed from the medical community.

Hope this helps! Feel free to pm me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fitwilsons* 
All this to say, anything we don't understand we tend to discount or be skeptical of... that is until either we understand it, or experience it. I think experience carries more weight. I don't have to understand the mud to really love it's effects.









I think that for DH, understanding carries more weight. In order to trust something, especially enough to pay for it, he needs to know for certain that it works and how. If it can't be explained in a way he understands, then as far as he's concerned, it must be a scam.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fitwilsons* 
There are so many things we take for granted and have not a clue as to how they work (I haven't the foggiest as to how my TV put's moving pictures on it's screen).

This doesn't tend to be true for DH. If he doesn't know how something works he either doesn't use/have it or finds out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fitwilsons* 
Also, I've had a lot of health concerns cleared simply and without invasive procedures. My kids as well. Also I've seen some dramatic results come out of my husband's practice. People that couldn't get the help they needed from the medical community.

DH's argument (for this and other things like homeopathy) is that it works only as a placebo. He also doesn't use allopathic, herbal, or any other kinds of medicine much. He just waits (and waits and waits) until it goes away on its own. Not surprisingly, he gets sick much more often than DS or me and takes much longer to recover. His wellness motto is something like "If it's not broke, don't fix it. If it is broke, don't fix it unless you're dying." I find his attitude toward treating and preventing illness very frustrating.

Thanks for posting the article. I'll try to get him to read it. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## teafairy (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a very personal experience and testimony with NRT. Like your dh, I was VERY skeptical. I have a friend who HAD leukemia who was seeing a chiro/naturopath who practiced NRT. She is fully recovered now, as is her skeptic husband who dealt with lifetime asthmatic conditions. She would tell me about the kinds of things this dr did to/for her and I thought he was a quack. However, when I went through 2 years of IF, 2 miscarriages, a major surgery, and discovery of endometriosis to the highest degree, along with ovarian cyst (that came back after surgery), and a diagnosis that I could never carry a child to term. I was left with no where to turn but drugs that would put me into menopause (at age 28) and multiple surgeries. So, I tried the NRT. I had to change my lifestyle and diet, which was not bad to begin with. Anyway, now I am healed and have a healthy baby that I carried to term and birthed at home! BTW, my dh was skeptical too, so the dr had dh come in and he explained and answered dh's ?'s. GL!


----------



## Lenisa (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been doing the NRT since the week before Christmas and I love the results....I had to try something different because of a severe medical condition that caused me to take disability retirement and I am only 48...The meds perscribed to me by my specialist had such harse side affects that I had to quit taking them or die from the meds and not the desease...

A friend of mine told me about this NRT thing and since I had nothing to lose I went in and checked it out...I was skeptical at first because this new doctor doesn't use medication, he uses vitamines and nutrition to help people.

Well it has been 4 weeks now and I feel like a new person...I have even lost 12 pounds...That is something in itself as I have been at the same overweight size for 14 years.

Go ahead and give it a try...Your mother is not wrong...it really works..

God Bless you and good luck...


----------



## Peggy Kaye (Dec 8, 2011)

NRT is the greatest thing since sliced bread if you ask me! My introduction began with a very sick old dog I rescued a few years ago. I am fortunate enough to have a vet in my area that does the NRT on pets (and people). The traditional vet said I should consider putting the dog down because of all of her serious health issues. I decided to try the NRT and she came back to life. I have 5 dogs and 1 cat who have been through the NRT. Another one of my old dogs was at death's door, and I even had her grave dug the day I was taking her to be put down. Well, my vet did the NRT on her and she came back to life, and is a very happy and energetic old dog. My 17-year-old cat was in kidney failure and he cleaned up her kidneys and she is doing fine. The animals can't lie. Either it works or it doesn't, and it always works! I also use it for myself, with great results. So, I tell people not to hesitate to try it. If you're fortunate enough to have a practitioner in your area, go for it! You have nothing to lose, but maybe your poor health. If you are in the Atlanta area, my vet is www.mainstvets.com


----------



## believer1111 (Jan 4, 2012)

Almost exactly a year ago I had never tried things like chiro care, acupuncture, massage, much less nutritional response testing. My daughter had gotten really sick, was hospitialized for 10 days due to not being able to keep down anything, not even water for almost 10 days before being hospitalized. For about 3 months she was in pain curled up in the fetal position and the doctors had put her on oxycodone for the pain, as the problem was in her liver so nothing else could be given for the pain. They finally diagnosed her with something so rare that she was only the 25th documented case of it and we had the Mayo clinic verify this diagnosis because they had diagnosed her with something else a month and a half earlier and they were wrong. Their answer was prednisone, which if on it for very long will kill the kidneys. Like most big pharma drugs, they fix one thing, maybe, but cause other problems, usually probably worse than the original one. There is so much to this story but I'll try to keep it short. Once she was on the lowest dose of prednisone the problems just came back. She had 2 MRI's, 3 EGD's, 2 liver biopsies, among many many other tests done by main stream medicine. This is the answer main stream medicine has for us, big machines to test you on and big pharma drugs to "cure" you with. Midway through the doctors still not diagnosing her I took her to an NRT doctor, which ran a complete bloodwork on her and was way more detailed than any blood test the main stream doctors did on her. They are restricted by what insurance allows. I tried to work with both doctors, but the main stream doctors did not want her to take any pill until they figured out what she had, even though their blood tests showed she was deficient in a few vitamins. I was stupid and listened to them at first, until they gave me a diagnosis, put her on prednisone and then the pain just came back the week of her lowest dose. I've asked them and that was their only answer. I finally wised up and started listening to the NRT doctor instead and a year later from the start of all of this and about 9 months later from my daughter starting to take the supplements the NRT doctor recommended, I have my little girl back...she's not so little, she's 20 now, but she'll always be my little girl. The pain is gone along with many other bad symptoms and her energy level is back, she is feeling great now and still healing and still taking the supplements. I seriously thought I was going to lose her at one point. Who knows how she would be now if I had not found the NRT doctor. She is not taking prednisone and even the Mayo clinic thought she would be on it the rest of her life. To go from being in pain for 3 months in the fetal position to being so full of energy the way she is now, well you can't fake it or have it be a placebo affect when it's this big of an affect..allthough the mind does play a huge part in our health.

Also, I did this myself and have had amazing improvements in my own health and again, a placebo affect would only last a short while and eventually you wouldn't feel any better when it's something major going on with you. I would suggest this even if you are feeling a little off. Many feel like they have something wrong with them but aren't quite sure what and main stream medicine doesn't help with you just not feeling quite right, but NRT addresses it. Most diseases start slowly and most people don't do anything about it until it's maybe too late or has come to a serious stage where you end up in the emergency room or the hospital. If you don't feel quite right do something about it and see an NRT doctor.


----------



## ddmom70 (Jan 26, 2012)

My son had complained of upper stomach pains for two years, pinpoint pimple rashes that moved over his knees, elbows, stomach, back and had many bouts of loose stools, craved sweets around the clock, anxiety, stress and bad dreams. His stomach was distended as well. We went to his pediatrician and ended up with an xray of his stomach (exposing him to radiation) and a comment that "oh, he just needs to exercise more and do sit ups." My son is thin and well proportioned for his weight and height and more on the thin side. Anyhow, a year went by and still on and off symptoms then his eye sight worsened. Still no good reason why. I finally decreased his gluten and dairy intake and within 3 months his gas and bloating was reduced and the pimply rash disappeared. He also had tics. His pediatrician just said "well watch it and if it is a problem (socially) then we can put him on medication for it." In my mind I said "yeah, there's no way I would put him on medication". So I finally took him to my chiropractor in southern CA while on vacation and for sure his cervical was off and he got adjusted. We returned from vacation and back home I found a chiropractor for him and within 3 non-invasive treatments my son said "I feel much better mom, I can hyper-extend my neck without feeling uncomfortable and I am not chomping on my teeth as much or feel need to crack my neck like I did." This chiropractors wife is also a chiropractor and on the recommendation of a close friend I had her test my son doing NRT to figure out what's been bothering him for the past couple of years. Her exam found things that made sense and I had sensed was the problems with certain organs in his body. She sent him home with 2 supplements to take daily and one oil to rub on his scars. Within 1 week he went from all those symptoms I listed in the first sentence to being able to fall asleep without worries, not remembering good or bad dreams, decreased craving for sweets, drinking more water and eating healthier and feeling less anxious at school and less bloating. I did not ask how he felt all week until the day of the first visit and was surprised to hear about how well he was feeling overall. A mother's wish for her family, especially when the mother is a healthcare professional( Registered Nurse) and couldn't help her child feel as well a kid his age should be.

The close friend that recommended me to this type of therapy for my son had a son who was suffering from severe rash (food allergy related) and went to the doctors who prescribed a steroid and other topical treatments with no results. This chiropractor who specializes in NRT discovered he had a corn allergy and within weeks of the right treatment of avoidance of foods and supplements his rash went away. I practice in a biomedical field who for certain conditions and ailments drugs do help many but I am also a strong believer in prevention: avoidance, nutrition, exercise and sleep and which many traditional ancient alternative therapies provide and have been proven for centuries (Chinese and Indian) herbs. Many medications today are derived from these very plants that were used centuries ago. Chiropractors were around just as long as Physicians were but Physicians just had more power and control in the beginnings of organized healthcare in the US and shouldn't be regarded as "quakery medicine".

It is good for you to ask for testimonials before trying something new as should many people just as you should for any health practicioner (MD's) on the why and what for's. Ask questions, do your research and see how others feel after they have gone through it. I am a believer of "don't know it until you try it". I got tested just this week with very interesting results which made sense. I will get back to you in a month to let you know my progress if you wish. I am tired of feeling tired and not a 100% well for turning 42. I am even thinking of going into this field of practice (NRT) to follow my own beliefs of alternative holistic healing.


----------



## kevinot (Mar 4, 2012)

I would really like to know is a scam or not. I am just so tired of wasting my money on doctors and not getting answers. I had this test done and now have to go back in two days. I am losing time at work and wondered what eople usually charge for "their program". Can someone offer any advice. She told me my thyroid, liver, heart and stomach was bad as well as mercury poisoning which is funny because all the videos I watched everyone is told mercury poisoning. I had all my tests done which said I am in great shape other than I cant lose the weight which could be from undereating.... Please pos your comments asap. Thanks


----------



## connordansmom (Mar 14, 2012)

I worked for a Chiropractor who also did Nutrition Response. I worked with the patients and was also a patient myself. I found none of what they did to make any sense. I personally do not believe in it and truly believe that it is a waste of money and time. I have heard patients say they feel better after a few weeks, or a few months of "treatment". But it all seems to be a plusebo affect. There is nothing scientific, logical, or even plausible about any of it.

An example of what is done: according to Nutrition Response, your scars can lead you to have problems and need to be remidied. One way to "rectify" that is to take a little red laser light and shine it on your scar for a set period of time.

I'm sure some will disagree and say that it has changed their life. For them, I'm glad it has. I'm glad that you truly believe that it has helped you. But the truth is, it is a scam.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Is this the one where they "test" you by pushing down on your arm and then the supplements that will "fix" you make your arm stronger? If so, then it's total quackery.

I had a chiro do this to me once, and I'd heard about it before so I was curious, but yeah, it was STUPID.


----------



## It works (Apr 16, 2012)

Have been on a NRT program for over 3 years. I'm a total believer with the blood work to prove it. I no longer need cholesterol meds. Completely off of cane sugar. iBS has been totally treated. Prior to NRT. Doc were telling me I just had to live in the pain and discomfort. So pleased a friend told me about NRT. It's amazing that my insurance will not. Cover treatments or the food supplements. We are what we eat. I have gone totally whole foods. No drive throu fast foods no processed foods. Our Heath care in the US is run by groups that want money not to see us heathy. pharmacies and drug manufactures and lobbiest set the direction; just fallow the money. If you want to get well try something different. Be willing to follow the directions of NRT. You will not regret it.


----------



## It works (Apr 16, 2012)

No it's not a scam. It will take a commitment to stay to the new routine. You will better !


----------



## It works (Apr 16, 2012)

I totally agree with you. I've been committed to NRT for over three years. My new life has made a big believer in me. My husband who is in the Heath care field is amazed of my progress.


----------



## NutritionHeals (Aug 22, 2012)

The NRT program is NOT a scam. You will become a believer when you hit rock bottom and do not get the answers you need from your medical doctor. It is not until you hit that point that you try something new. We have been brainwashed to think that these natural methods do not work, but they do. Why would the pharmaceutical industry want you to get well? That would put their billionaire dollar industry out of commission. The NRT program treats the cause of your problem in a healthy, natural way. Eventually your symptoms disappear. The body wants to heal, but it needs to be given the right supplementation. There is so much junk in food these days. My symptoms have completely gone away- no more chronic fatigue, anxiety, and digestive issues. My mother is no longer borderline diabetic and never has to get her cholesterol checked again. The success stories are amazing. This is the best money I have ever spent! You will have no regrets if you do this program.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what the program costs?


----------



## NutritionHeals (Aug 22, 2012)

The cost varies. When I first started the program it was $25/visit. Very affordable for what you are getting! Since I moved (out of state and in a more expensive city) it is $35 per visit but they give a good discount if you pay in full (brings the cost per visit down to less than $30). You start getting seen every week, then it goes to every other. I have been doing the program for 2 years now and only have to be seen once every 6 weeks. Don't forget you will be paying for the supplements as well, but they actually are not that expensive. I don't think I have ever paid over $35 a bottle and that was for a large bottle that lasted months. Hope this is helpful!!! Best money I've ever spent and I think it has probably helped me save money from doctor's visits and prescription medications. Good luck!


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm a bit skeptical here of the rave reviews. The majority of them are from posters who've only posted once or twice.

If anyone has an links to articles that were written & proofread before being posted, I'm all ears. The only article that is in this thread is full of mistakes.

Sus


----------



## TiffanyH (Dec 2, 2012)

I just want to say, after all my scepticism at the start, NRT is legit. You have to make sure you get a Dr that wants you to work on your diet too though. I would run from one that says you can eat anything you normally do. In that case you will be taking tons of different supplements trying to get your body the real nutrients it needs in place of the "food" you're eating. It's like warring against yourself - giving it the real food (in supplement form) it needs to heal, but then eating the "food" that weakens it.

I have been on a NRT program with a great chiropractor for about 4 months now. All of the symptoms I went in with have subsided, if not totally disappeared but I am not done yet. I was first diagnosed with a build-up of pesticides in my body, which was the immediate priority. I did not have a mercury problem. I have a friend though, that does. My doctor explained it like this - our bodies are built to protect us and keep us functioning. When mercury enters the body, the body responds by encapsulating the toxin in fat cells. In those cases the patient tries and tries to lost weight, yet no matter what they do, it is impossible. Before the mercury is addressed your body is NOT going to let go of the fat cells. If it does it would release the heavy metal into your bloodstream causing mercury poisoning. With NRT and that diagnosis you would take supplements that pull it out of your body safely.

I also wanted to note that though I wasn't severely overweight, I had tried for 7 years to lose 20 pounds and get to the middle of a healthy BMI for me. I couldn't do it, so I pretty much gave up. After starting my program for a list of physical symptoms/problems (that not even being one of them), I started losing weight. At this point I am 15 pounds lighter and have maintained it for almost 2 months. I will be starting soon, but that was also without any added exercise.

I just hope if you haven't that you will give it a try. You do have to give it your all though and if you do, I know you won't be disappointed.


----------



## mjtorre (Dec 8, 2012)

Tired, depressed, ALWAYS hungry, sweet and salty cravings, can't wake up in the morning, digestion problems and weight gain. All of this was happening and I just knew something was t right. I'm 29 years old and as I got older, the symptoms got worse. My older friend was scheduled to get a hip replacement. Before he went in he did NRT. We is now walking long distances without a cane or any pain. The transformation was so extreme that I wondered if NRT would help my depression, which had gotten much more severe. I took the test and ended up having Thyroid, adrenal and gallbladder issues. Adrenals being the highest priority. Did research on what exactly the adrenals do and the symptoms I had were directly related to the function of the organ. Long story short, I'm taking the necessary supplements NOT CHEMICALS, which is all the doctors want to give for depression, and I've noticed a huge difference in my appetite and mood. Doctors never think ok she has depression what might be causing it? They just want to treat the depression. So I am relieved and thankful for getting back to the basics. If you are thinking about doing it...make your appointment NOW!!


----------



## LaggyinLA (Dec 17, 2012)

Why do people willfully abandon critical thinking when it comes to quick health cures? NRT is AK is quackery.

If you encapsulate mercury in a tiny glass vial and swallow it, NOTHING will happen. You'll pass the vial out with no mercury getting out and killing you.

But take that same vial, wave it over someone... and if their arm or leg looses strength then they have MERCURY POISON. BUT WAIT! Somehow that mercury resonates with the mercury lurking in your body. Through the glass, air and body tissues. Thankfully the tester has just the right vitamin in stock to help you! Oh, and you can't get it anywhere else because everyone else's vitamins are crap. Follow your senses and the money.

NRT Fails every double blind test. Why? It does not work. It has the same statistical record as random guessing. Read up on it in medical and scientific journals.

"One of my favorite stories from the history of skepticism is Ray Hyman's account of how he and Wally Sampson did a double blind test of AK. A group of chiropractors claimed they could distinguish between glucose ("bad" sugar) and fructose ("good" sugar) by putting a drop of dissolved sugar on a patient's tongue and testing the muscle strength in their arms. They demonstrated that they could reliably detect which was which&#8230; as long as they and the patients bothknew which was which. Under double-blind conditions, they failed miserably. The head chiropractor then commented to Ray:

*"You see, that is why we never do double-blind testing anymore. It never works!"*

I think that's a hilarious example of how many CAM advocates think: they know they are right, and threfore there must be something wrong with science if it fails to support them."

Some links to actual research, the middle one by chiropractors themselves.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3372923

http://chiromt.com/content/15/1/11

http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/applied-kinesiology-by-any-other-name/

For those that did get positive health results, look at what else they did. Cut out sugar, processed and fast food, started exercising, etc...There's your cause and effect for losing weight and getting healthier. Common sense.


----------



## Rusticated Lady (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Sihaya. You first posted this in May, 2009. Here it is January 2013 and another response is getting posted. Wow, not bad! Hope you get an email whenever someone drops by and posts.

I am one of the ones I hope you won't mind reading.

On Thanksgiving morning, 2011, I was preparing to cook for about 10 people, doing all the prep at my house to be transported it to another home. At 8:24 my husband said "Are you all set?". I said "Sure thing! See you later." and he went out the door. I still remember the sound of the door shutting for at that point, I turned toward the counter and my world changed. My lower back snapped out of place and it took 4 days to get to a chiropractor as no one was available over the TG holiday. As I stood in the office that Monday morning (I couldn't sit) I had a chance to begin taking in the information about nutrition response testing. I asked the Dr. about it and ultimately made the decision to try it.

Why? It wasn't whimsey, believe me. It wasn't covered by any medical program. At 58 years of age I'd been feeling worse with a cumulating build up of symptoms that could not be specified. I didn't feel good. I felt sluggish. I had cloudy thinking. I felt like I was full of sludge - ever try to tell a that to a health practitioner? I was depressed, my blood pressure was up, I knew I had to start a diet but had no clue where to start. Everything was wrong from the inside out, but if you can't tell your health care practitioner exactly what's wrong, they have nothing much to offer, except tests. I had a small dose I took every day for a low thyroid reading but that was it. (Don't be a whiner!) The answer to Why?: Because I could tell THIS Dr. all the whiney weird FEELINGS I had about not feeling well, and he simply treated it as a normal expression of symptoms and said, very calmly, "We'll get you straightened out."

The little sceptical voice was saying "You know, at your age, you are on the downhill track, nothing's going to get better, it's your LOT to be overweight (5'6" @ 236 lbs.) with high blood pressure, you know you can't really lose weight and keep it off, you've got sleep apnea and you'll be on that machine at level 11 for the rest of your life, you can't do any physical activities any more because you're old, you're lucky you have a job and a whole lot of other depressed thoughts.

But I looked at the Nutrition Response Testing, applied the testimonials to myself, considered what they were saying, why it works and concluded that even though it flew in the face of conventional medicine, conventional medicine was not helping me one darn bit ... and I was going to give this a shot. All I had to lose was bad health. The cost? Money? When you don't have good health and you're going downhill, the health care practitioner just wants to give you blood pressure meds. Money wasted on meds that don't address the cause, and the cost is more loss of health.

My session test revealed the diagnosis of "Wheat", said the Dr. "Oh!" I said, "Gluten!" "No," said the Dr., "My diagnosis is wheat." My immediate inner question was "Can I give up wheat? ALL wheat?" My answer was "To get healthy, YES! NO PROBLEM!" (Please note that my go-to comfort food was Italian bread and I was becoming an accomplished artisan bread creator!) Is that all? Actually, no, my brain said, give up sugar, cafeine, white potatos, processed dairy (cleared up my plugged sinuses) and eat for your blood type.

I started that day and persevered with a highly skeptical husband watching from the sidelines. I urged him to try it but he said he'd wait until I "proved" it would work by losing weight. I had also seen"Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" (highly recommended) and began juicing and using the supplements recommended from the nutrition response test. After I lost 20 pounds, my husband admitted I must be on to something. At -30 lbs., he finally said he thought he'd try it. At -40 lbs., he started trying a different diet and was able to drop 35 lbs.

As of Thanksgiving 2012, age 59, I had lost 80 lbs. I had gone from a (tight) size 24 pants to size 14. Brain clouds were gone, blood pressure down, depression and anxiety hugely lowered. My CPAP pressure has been dropped to 6 and will be going down again. My sleep Dr. actually sat and asked me what I had done to lose the weight and was interested in what I had to say! I can wear high heels again. I can physically WORK again. I swim laps at the pool 4 nights a week and feel great for it. The weight and poor health are not coming back. I can hardly wait to see where I'll be on Thanksgiving morning 2013. This has been a memorable journey and it's not over!

I used to be able to eat bread with no problem at all. Why would that change? A point about wheat that is one of those hidden things: There is so much GMO (Genetically Modified Organism) wheat in our foods now that it cannot be avoided. GMO wheat produces a modified gluten which is far more incompatible to humans than the old type of wheat, thus the huge upswing in gluten sensitivity being reported.

My husband still says the Dr. who helped me get to this point is a witch doctor who has a mask he puts on and shakes his rattles, but he says it with respect and admiration. The Dr. who helped me get this far talked of how he originally flat out did not believe any of the claims of NRT ... until he had a back pain that was cleared up by NRT, so he took another look at it with an open mind.

I think I'll start horseback riding lessons this summer.


----------



## jmfreedly (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks to all for your posts on this. I too am skeptical, but open-minded. I'm also a research scientist, and I set out to find more research tonight, and found this thread as well (and this is actually not my first post on Mothering, LOL). If you google Applied Kinesiology, you will find all manner of opinions and references to research; and as in all fields, research studies vary in rigor, sample size and generalizability, method, etc. and you can weave a tale of support or refute the methodology. Research here seems hopeful, but not yet truly rigorous (as some here have pointed out) and so I would say does not currently offer the support one would need to draw conclusions either way. At first glance, there seem to be more skeptics/critics than supporters out there, but the overwhelmingly positive anecdotes make me wonder which side of the story to run with.

I'm so torn. I agree that modern medicine has little to offer, as drugs don't really cure much of anything, and I already know that nutrition is key to many of my own issues. I've been down this path long enough to realize that what I eat and which supplements I take affect how I feel and how my body functions. But really, is NRT fact, faith or fiction? Is it a valid way to ascertain what is causing the symptoms that I'm concerned about? The jury is still out.

For the record, I did have preliminary NRT and was not told which items were being tested but was given the results afterwards. I wonder how often it is done that way, i.e., by using muscle testing without telling the patient which substances were being tested. Some of the results were surprising and others were as expected. I wish there was more research out there, or at the very least better documentation. Not sure whether this is worth my time and attention, but at the same time, I do not feel that my doctor could offer me more than what I've gained through nutrition counseling. But NRT is a leap of faith beyond what I've tried thus far (and not cheap).

Again, thanks all for the posts! So interesting...


----------



## bambooblossom2 (Jul 27, 2013)

The person who keeps saying it is a scam, you are the one who is the quakery. Medical doctors are the ones making a guess here or there as to what could be wrong with you-an educated guess. Response testing is your body's communication as to what is wrong and the supplements are what our bodies truly need. I've studied up on synthetic vitamins and how awful they are for your body and the body needs nutrients -period. Even someone as stupid as you sound has to have enough common sense to realize that. Does the testing seem hokey? yes- is it different and non-traditional? yes Can this testing work and sometimes be more accurate than going to a regular doctor? YES! So to the closed minded person who actually is not sharing their experience with the testing only their opinion on how it looks....... shut the heck up. You must work for a pharmaceutical drug company..... we cant have people healing because they will be out of a job.

Years ago I prayed for help and shortly after I seemed to have been drawn to the doc that does the testing in my city. It seemed a miracle and changed the way I view & live my life and health. (hearts all the way for this testing). Feel bad for the rest of the world who is not aware of this testing-it could prevent so much disease and destruction in our body and health.


----------



## waiting4years (Sep 1, 2013)

I am another very late poster here but was googling others experiences and came across this thread. I may not post much on Mothering since the community seems so small now, but you can see that I have posted before re: TTC. I promise I am not a fraud, and I am another NRT success story. I came across it just over a month ago. I cut out the foods I found out I am sensitive to. Some were surprising (eggs, corn), others were what I always knew but without proof, ignored (grains except rice, sugar, dairy). I used the supplements I need--INCLUDING some I insisted on purchasing myself, as I work selling the true best supplements at my own local health food store and no, Standard Process, though good, is not always leagues above the rest as they claim to be--and it should be said, my NRT tester was happy to test and approve them on my body for me, so clearly this is not just a scam to sell supplements.

ONE MONTH later, after 4.5 years of fighting PCOS and infertility, I ovulated on time and saw the increase in my pre-o BBTs that I have been desperate for. I just know I'm going to get my baby, and soon.

Healthy skepticism is fine, but sometimes when you've reached the end of your rope and documented research is scanty, you have to be willing to give something unusual a real try in good faith. That is the only real way to find the answer for YOU as an individual. Be skeptical, but don't be a stubborn donkey. It's not that expensive. It is WELL worth a try.


----------



## Sihaya (Jul 3, 2006)

I had not read a single post in this thread in the past 4 years and I am astonished at how many people apparently joined MDC just to comment on it. That is always a red flag for me as far as credibility goes.

To update, I ended up doing the one trial session and never seeing that practitioner again. Whether the diagnoses or supplements were legit or not, we simply couldn't afford them.

However, in the past 6 months, a friend I went to high school with has started offering muscle testing and herbal consultations at an affordable price while she is going to school to become a naturopath. I have had two consultations with her, one after my miscarriage in June and the other just after I found out I was expecting earlier this month. She does not sell the supplements she recommends or insist that one brand is the holy grail. She also emphasizes doing the best you can with what you have. Most other NRT practitioners I've come across or heard of are very all or nothing and insist that one brand of supplements is the only good brand that exists (of course, it's typically the one they sell). I also appreciate that the list of suggestions she gives me is prioritized so if we can only afford one or two things, I know where to focus our efforts.

My husband is still not on board, and he is still getting much sicker much more often and for much longer than the rest of us. But as long as I am able to bend the budget to make it work, he doesn't give me too much trouble about treating myself and the kids naturally.


----------



## waiting4years (Sep 1, 2013)

I know what you mean about people joining just to comment, but I wouldn't be too suspicious in this case. This thread comes up on the first page of Google searches for NRT. I searched to see if others had gotten the same extraordinary results that I did, so of course I clicked and already being a member, replied.

As I said, the supplements are not very expensive and I have subbed in my own preferred brands a few times, though it IS really annoying when they refer to my top-quality stuff as "over the counter". There ARE other companies, like Mega Food and New Chapter, that make Whole Food supplements, and without the fillers! And Standard Process's probiotics frankly suck. They have ridiculously low CFU numbers.

Still, the information about what I absolutely needed to avoid and what kinds of supplements I needed was invaluable. I really think I might be pregnant, and even if I'm not, I know I will be soon. The proof is in the pudding, as far as I'm concerned!









3/4 ETA: I wanted to update that I did indeed conceive naturally last cycle. Adding daily exercise and eating at least half-raw was the final piece of the puzzle (and an obvious one) that pushed it over the edge for me. I had exercised regularly before and it always helped, but never gave me a normal cycle or pregnancy. I'm thankful I've always had the attitude that if "quackery" works, I'm all for it! I'm thankful for NRT!!


----------



## drwilby (Jan 8, 2014)

NRT is very accurate and effective. As a staunch skeptic and practitioner, I sough analysis and advise from the developer of NRT. The results were what I was looking for from the medical profession for 23 years. It worked so well I learned the testing protocol and use it very successfully in my chiropractic practice today. I don't know who DH is but skeptics without basis are dangerous and quite accurately selfish. They feed on trying to keep people from help because they want to sound authoritative and/or keep valid effective means from people's general knowledge. Just sayin'


----------



## drwilby (Jan 8, 2014)

Sorry you seem so misguided. Did you ever think that one brand is the best? Of course there are some that are good, but doing the best you can with what you have is selling yourself short and bad advice. Practitioners that sell products have a choice, and I'm not saying they all are honest, but why would a practitioner stock products that are sub-standard and less than effective? People can be their own worst enemy, please don't be your.


----------



## tesla2 (Sep 21, 2014)

People are generally hypnotized by the medical profession. The TV and magazines are filled with drug ads to convince you to believe they are the answer to your health. So when something new comes along, that is simple and inexpensive, like NRT, it is hard for most people to believe. Chiropractic suffered the same growing pains in the 50's and 60's, the meds tried to take them out!


----------

